# Malaysian looking to migrate to Chiangmai



## kevinleong

Hi there everyone

I am now on a 2 year assignement in Egypt Cairo and intend to retire after that to Chiangmai Thailand.

I have been to that part of the counrty and love the place very much. I would like more information on what I need to do to migrate there.

I would like to know if I am able to own my own home there and if I can, can someone tell me where to look for one?

I am not thinking of working there for a living but I wold like to do some work to keep myself occupied and some pocket money only. I am an Accountant by profession and a fellow member of ACCA.

I would also like to know what are the medical cost is like in Chiangmai Thailand.

Hope to get some inforamtion soon.

Thanks..


----------



## Guest

kevinleong said:


> Hi there everyone
> 
> I am now on a 2 year assignement in Egypt Cairo and intend to retire after that to Chiangmai Thailand.
> 
> I have been to that part of the counrty and love the place very much. I would like more information on what I need to do to migrate there.
> 
> I would like to know if I am able to own my own home there and if I can, can someone tell me where to look for one?
> 
> I am not thinking of working there for a living but I wold like to do some work to keep myself occupied and some pocket money only. I am an Accountant by profession and a fellow member of ACCA.
> 
> I would also like to know what are the medical cost is like in Chiangmai Thailand.
> 
> Hope to get some inforamtion soon.
> 
> Thanks..


Foreign property ownership in Thailand is a complicated topic. The simple answer is that no, you cannot - at least not outright. There are various formulas that suit some people, such as setting up a Thai company with sleeping (Thai) partners who own 51% of the property, you 49%. Lots of foreigners here have done this, but it's not for me. You can however own condos, but with limited duration leases. Of course that might not matter to someone getting on in years, but it is nonetheless a factor if you have family who might be hoping to inherit longer term. You cannot own land - only the property, or part of that property, on it.

In short it's something that needs very careful investigation. Thailand is very protectionist in this respect.

There are different laws applying to US citizens stemming from some obscure arrangement dating back to the Vietnam War era, but as far as I know they are the only exceptions.

There are some good value medical insurance policies - not too expensive as medical treatment is still not too costly here. You get the level of cover that you pay for, so even it starts pretty cheap, it depends what degree of luxury or otherwise each individual personally prefers.http://frogblog-thaidings.blogspot.com/


----------



## songchai

Well, I could answer you on question about Medical Cost. At Chiang MAi City Medical cost are lower than Bangkok(Not All mostly)


----------



## kevinleong

Thanks Pete

Well not very appealing for someone who wants to migrate to Chiangmai on a long term basis. May be will explore the condo option. However, this will mean that we will not get very good prices when we want to dispose off our unit when we want to upgrade to a better unit next time.

Again, thank you for your information


----------



## kevinleong

Thanks Songchai

Will keep that in mind. Could you also give me some figures to work on?

Thank you again for the information


----------

